# pumpkin



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is 7 months and she loves pumpkin! How much canned would be appropriate for her? She weighs about 11# and is about 11.5 inches tall.

Thank you!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Everything I've found online about "dosage" of pumpkin is pretty much anecdotal. What seems consistent, and what's worked for my dogs, is to start out with a very small amount and work your way up. Use bowel tolerance as an indication of when you've reached your "max" amount. If the dog starts to have diahrrea or constipation, you should back down the volume. 

I was giving my dogs pumpkin daily at each meal for nearly 2 months when they were slow recovering from colitis inspite of vet prescribed meds. I used one large spoonful (probably the equivalent of 3 tablespoons) mixed with boiled water over their food and then split that between my 65+ lb spoo and 35 lb mix. They adored it.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Tonight she cried for more pumpkin after I gave her about 3TBSP!!! I cound a jar of baby food in ghe cabinet from when I had a cockatiel (used to add it to his scrambled eggs!), spinach and carrots - she liked that too! So I gave her more pumpkin and the baby food - she ate that and still wanted more! This last time I added some of her kibble to it and mixed it - she finished that too and then she seemed to be satisfied.

The total amount of pumpkin was about 3 oz. I think this might clean her out real well 

I guess I 'll call the vet to see what they think would be a safe amount for her size.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Canned pumpkin works for both diarrhea and constipation. It has a large amount of dietary fiber which will absorb excess water in the stool in dogs with diarrhea and on the other hand the fiber aids digestion and elimination in constipated dogs.

It was a God-send for me after we got Shasta who suffered with chronic diarrhea for months.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't be surprised at how ORANGE the poo will look. I know that seems obvious, but bright orange poo against a green backdrop can be a shock the first couple of times you see it.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily loves pumpkin too. She is about 12 lbs and I will give her a heaping tablespoon in her kibble mixed with warm water (I mix in water with her kibble all the time). I was giving pumpkin to her daily because she was having soft poop, then eventually stopped once we figured out a better food for her. But occasionally will buy a can of pumpkin for her and then she'll get it daily until the can is used up. She is always hungry so I figured the extra fiber helps her feel full.


----------

